# Help Sizing Seiko Bracelet Leaf Spring



## clarence

Hello. First of all, apologies if I can find information anywhere else, but I haven't been able to.

I'm trying to size a Seiko 5 bracelet. It uses leaf springs, I think, but I can't seem to get them out by using a ballpoint pen and perhaps I'm using the wrong tools. I'm wondering if I should just get those cheap 16-piece watch adjustment toolsets they sell on ebay. Would that really help me do the job?

Also, could anyone tell me if I need any additional equipment I might need to modify a Seiko diver?

Thank you very much.

Clarence


----------



## pg tips

not all 5 bracelets are the same, can you take a pic and post it?

How do you want to modify the diver?


----------



## strange_too

pg tips said:


> How do you want to modify the diver?


----------



## clarence

Thanks for the replies. This is the watch we bought:

watch

The watch is a 7009-208A.

Unfortunately I don't have my digital camera with me at the moment, but the links look a little similar to these:

Links

As for modifying Seiko divers in the future, I intend to change the strap, bezel, hands and dial. I just want to get a sense of how much equipment I have to buy before I can start modifying them.

Thank you very much!

Clarence


----------



## strange_too

You should be able to release the bracelet pins with the pin end of the spring bar tool.

For modifying the diver you'll need the following. Case Holder, Universal Watch Case Opener, Watch Hand Removers, Spring Bar Tool with the standard and fine ends, Hand Fitting Tool, Eye Glass, Rodico (for cleaning fingers marks etc off the dial) All available from our host Roy.


----------



## pg tips

To remove the link you need to use either a proper tool or a good quality screwdriver, a ball point pen is not up to the job. These can be very very tight!

Put the tool blade in the hole where I've put the red line and push in the direction of the arrow. You may have to wiggle it out, the ball shape pimple on the link is what holds it in place. Doesn't help that the joiner in the original pic has been placed the wrong way round.

to mod the diver you'll need a case holder to hold the watch whilst working, a case back remover, good quality jewellers scredrivers to remove the movement holding screws and to press the stem release button. A tray to work over is a good idea and a movement holder to hold the movement once out of the case.

Once the movement is out you'll need a hand removing tool to get the hands off and the screwdrivers to remove the dial retaining screws to get the dial off.

A dust blower is a good idea as is rodico. If it's a vintage then a sonic cleaner to clean the case (once the bezel is removed, you'll need a case back knife or similar for that) and a loupe might be a good idea as well.

Oh and a good quality, high intensity torch to find the bits you drop in the carpet!

.


----------



## clarence

Thank you very much, everyone. I'm sorry I took so long to reply. A couple of personal emergencies came up and my laptop broke down. I finally got my hands on a 0.2mm mini screwdriver and did it really easily according to the advice given here. Everything was done in under 10 minutes.

I'll take note of what I need to modify a watch. Maybe if I can find the time some day I'll go ahead with it.

This is a great forum. Thanks.

Clarence


----------

